# DVC Old Key West



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 29, 2009)

Can anyone provide feedback about the DVC Old Key West resort? Any suggestions?  I have booked Feb. 13-20, 2010.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## kapish (Mar 29, 2009)

*If I have a chance I will definitely go back!*



prosperitylove79 said:


> Can anyone provide feedback about the DVC Old Key West resort? Any suggestions?  I have booked Feb. 13-20, 2010.  Thank you in advance!


We stayed at the resort in 2007, and had a lot of fun. My resort review was submitted to TUG shortly thereafter. Please review it and post any questions you may have. 

*Here are a few highlights:*

We loved the huge units.
We requested, at check in time, a unit near the pool and housekeeping. They granted that wish without any complaints.
We enjoyed taking the ferry to Downtown Disney.
The on-site grocery store is expensive, however, it had most things we needed.
Since the resort is pretty large, WDW shuttle buses come straight to it. This helped a lot during peak times.





Disney's Magical Express arriving at Old Key West resort.






One of the villas at OKW





OKW Boat dock





View from the ferry from OKW to Downtown Disney


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you!  This is very helpful!


----------



## Lisa P (Mar 30, 2009)

Very pretty, tropical landscaping and nice-sized rooms in a 1BR or 2BR.  Don't miss taking the boat to/from Downtown Disney, especially beautiful on a warm evening.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's a link to the DVC website for Disney's Old Key West - http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/...d=ProspectsOldKeyWestResortLandingPage&bhcp=1 (see the 360 tour)
Here's the OKW fact sheet from All Ears - http://allears.net/acc/faq_okw.htm (there's also a link to their photo gallery at the top of the page)

Here are my thoughts regarding the DVC resorts - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=574966&postcount=4
NOTE: All DVC resorts provide transportation to all of the WDW parks & Downtown Disney

Have a wonderful time


----------

